# Woodcock and Snipe



## NDhunter7

Does anyone hunt woodcock or snipe here in ND? What is the difference between these two birds?


----------



## Gildog

I used to hunt both near Lake of the Woods in MN, not sure if woodcock migrate through ND since they prefer lo-lying woodlands. Snipe can be found in more open marshy areas.

I hunted woodcock and ruffed grouse along the same trails--grouse could be anywhere, but the woodcock would be in wetter areas (they like earthworms) with alders or broomstick-size popple. When flushed, they don't explode out of there but the flush is very exciting--they usually make a "twitter" sound and rise up like a helicopter to height they can clear the brush--then dive away. So it is very visual flush, and the challenge is to mount and shoot in the thick cover as the bird gets to the top of the rise. I also tried to follow up for a second flush, since they wouldn't fly too far. I had some great days when the migration was on, flushing perhaps 30 or 40 woodcock.

I hunted snipe in wet farm fields during the 90's,--they prefer more open terrain. I was usually after sharptails, but would chase snipe when I found them. They would usually land down the field so I could follow them up too. When they flush, it is with a purpose to power away. Their flight has much side to side movement, like a dove, so they are challenging to hit despite the open shooting. I had a lab, and she was pretty good on all these birds.

On the occasions I was successful, both woodcock and snipe were delicious! They aren't very big though...


----------



## Aythya

We don't get many woodcock in ND but we do have plenty of snipe. I have hunted snipe many times over the years and even made some silohoutte decoys some years ago. They are challenging targets and really good to eat. Just be sure you can positively identify them as there are other shorebirds species e.g. dowitchers, that look like snipe.


----------



## Gildog

http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/

check out the photo of this pointer, with a woodcock pinned down in the alders. This is a classic photo of woodcock hunting.


----------



## Horsager

Woodcock are fun, here's one that wanted to come home with me so I got him his own cage.


----------



## Gildog

that bird looks well fed--he must be stuffed!


----------



## tallgrasser

I've shot (Shot at) several Woodcock and Snipe in ND. If your looking to find some Woodcock check out the public land from Mountain to Walhalla. There's plenty of Aspen cuts and alder runs for those that get out of the truck and look for them. A couple springs ago I've even found a hen Woodcock with a brood (sp?) south of Arvilla, ND. Also, if you're close to Grand Forks you're only minutes away from some good woodcock hunting.

If you want snipe, they like the edges of ponds and mud flats. The two birds are similiar in appearance but Woodcock are huskier than Snipe and more of a richer dark brown color. When I was a teen I learned how to shoot, because the area I lived in had lots of Snipe and no one hunted them. While walking through the marsh I could shoot a box of shells in a couple hours with no competition. When cleaned, a Snipes breast is about the same size as a Dove. With a similiar taste. Clean them the same as a Dove.

Good Luck!


----------

